# New Vostok Arrived Today



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Just got this handsome Vostok Komandirskie - nice textured gold dial.

Anyone know what the insignia represents?



















Cheers


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I think it's something to do with the signal corps Alan







.

Nice dial there  .


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

raketakat said:


> I think it's something to do with the signal corps Alan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Ian - did a google around for 'signals corps' & it looks like you're spot on


----------



## poljotseikoalphafan (Oct 7, 2006)

I like I like!!!!


----------

